# Windows: It's over



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Most people in our recent debate over the future of Windows 8 thought that the operating system could be saved. I'm sure many people in 1491 thought that the Earth was flat, too.
> 
> The very day the debate came to an end, this headline appeared: IDC: Global PC shipments plunge in worst drop in a generation. Sure, a lot of that was due to the growth of tablets and smartphones and the rise of the cloud, but Windows 8 gets to take a lot of the blame too. After all, the debate wasn't whether or not Windows 8 was any good. It's not. The debate was over whether it could be saved.


Here


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

NORTH KOREAN MISSILE TEST DELAYED BY WINDOWS 8


----------



## color (Apr 18, 2013)

funy


----------

